# Reel maintenance, your preferred oil/grease



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

As we are coming up on hopefully the last couple weeks of winter weather I am beginning to prep my gear for the new season. Last year I bought my first Stradic Ci4 and I absolutely love it. With that being said, I want to take care of this reel so it lasts as long as possible. 

I have always been one to pop apart my reel, wipe it down and apply some reel oil, nothing too in-depth. The more research I do, the more I am finding that there are different oils/greases for different parts and that they should be applied in specific areas of the reel.

What do you guys use and on which component of the reel? 
I am looking into shimano star drag grease for my drag washers. Thats about as far as I have got with this. Interested to see what you guys think!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought some Reel Butter oil and grease years ago and it seems to work well for me.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

X2 on reel butter


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Thumbs up to the above. If you go to youtube, the areas and methods to maintain your spinning reel is displayed. I have 2 Ci4s and love them. Have fun.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

With those high dollar Shimano's you got to be real, real careful applying grease and oil. More often then not they will run worse after you service them do to improper application (too much oil, too much grease, grease in the wrong areas). Personally I would send them in to Shimano for service.

That said, if you still want to service them make sure you apply minuscule amounts of Grease to the gears and a drop or two of oil to the bearings.

As for the Drag grease, that is special grease you order from Shimano. Use it lightly! Too much will major mess up your drag. Keep in mind some manufacturers (Pfluger) don't use any drag grease whatsoever.

PM'd Leeabu, hopefully he will chime in, he knows a lot about this stuff.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what acklac7 said. Over lubing can be worse than doing nothing to them. A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I wouldnt mess with the reel unless you get sediment and its grinding. If the reel is going good no reason to worry about grease or tinker with it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> I wouldnt mess with the reel unless you get sediment and its grinding. If the reel is going good no reason to worry about grease or tinker with it.


Pretty much my Philosophy anymore, so easy to screw up the performance when servicing a reel, especially when messing with the grease/gears.

I do apply a drop of oil to the handle bearing(s) handle shaft bearings and line roller bearing on a fairly regular basis, though.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a fair amount of Ci4s from all three generations and I've never done anything to them maintenance wise except maybe wipe them off with a rag and some warm water. I use them in all conditions and I've had zero issues with any of them over the years.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

There was another thread on reel oil and I did not chime in because what many people were proposing was different from what I believe. I did not want to step on toes. If a particular type of oil or grease works for you for the type of equipment you use and the way you fish, Great!!! That said my opinion has been requested so here it is. I use Abu Garcia or Diawa reel oil that comes with a needle applicator. I was using Hot Sauce oil on the _*bearings only*_ but someone said the factory burnt down. I have enough on hand to last a while. Rocket fuel brand reel oil is considered by many to be the best. I have never used it because Hot Sauce was more readily available. If run out and need to buy more it will be Rocket fuel if Hot Sauce is not available. There are two very fine choices for drag grease, Cals and Shimano. I am able to get small cups of Cals on ebay and that is what I use. Cal's is also excellent for use throughout the entire reel. I have never use the Shimano so I cannot speak to it. Drag washers should be cleaned with brake cleaner and then a fingerprint of grease is applied to the drag washers. I paint the grease into the root of the gear teeth with a small paint brush. The anti reverse roller clutch bearings do not get lubricated. The most important thing to clean and oil is the level wind worm and pawl on a bait caster. Back off drag and tension controls when reels are stored. Remember when you service your reel. A little goes a long way. Seems like a least half of the reels I service, the problem is over lubrication. Especially oil will migrate to places you do not want it eg. drag washers, roller clutch bearing, and the friction ring used in many spinning reels especially Shimano.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I used to take apart my reels but stopped. I shoot a little drop of oil in the oil port that most reels have and I have never had a reel go bad. Funny story, my dad and his fishing buddy use to cram Vaseline inside their reels, then could never understand why they didn't work in the cold weather.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A buddy of mine ,fixed and repaired reels very mechanically inclined swears by Hot Sauce.He said after tear down and cleaning,the metal was still red.Very good lube.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I used to over grease reels. Now every winter i move them inside and just a drop of Hot Sauce is al I do


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, helps a lot! It might be in my best interest to service my Ci4 for now since I do not have the experience of breaking them down. But definitely some useful tips to use at home.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

leeabu said:


> There was another thread on reel oil and I did not chime in because what many people were proposing was different from what I believe. I did not want to step on toes. If a particular type of oil or grease works for you for the type of equipment you use and the way you fish, Great!!! That said my opinion has been requested so here it is. I use Abu Garcia or Diawa reel oil that comes with a needle applicator. I was using Hot Sauce oil on the _*bearings only*_ but someone said the factory burnt down. I have enough on hand to last a while. Rocket fuel brand reel oil is considered by many to be the best. I have never used it because Hot Sauce was more readily available. If run out and need to buy more it will be Rocket fuel if Hot Sauce is not available. There are two very fine choices for drag grease, Cals and Shimano. I am able to get small cups of Cals on ebay and that is what I use. Cal's is also excellent for use throughout the entire reel. I have never use the Shimano so I cannot speak to it. Drag washers should be cleaned with brake cleaner and then a fingerprint of grease is applied to the drag washers. I paint the grease into the root of the gear teeth with a small paint brush. The anti reverse roller clutch bearings do not get lubricated. The most important thing to clean and oil is the level wind worm and pawl on a bait caster. Back off drag and tension controls when reels are stored. Remember when you service your reel. A little goes a long way. Seems like a least half of the reels I service, the problem is over lubrication. Especially oil will migrate to places you do not want it eg. drag washers, roller clutch bearing, and the friction ring used in many spinning reels especially Shimano.


Thanks for all this! Why do you use a separate oil for bearings only?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

The spool on a baitcast reel revolves at very high speed on the cast. A light oil is needed in the bearings have minimum impact on casting distance. Some lubrication is needed to keep wear and heat down. In casting distance tournaments, no oil on the bearings is used. Other places on a reel that require oil need a bit thicker oil .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want a first class cleaning and repair (if needed) contact Leeabu
\


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Don’t do anything... wait till that sucker breaks down and send it back to shimano. 25 bucks for them to fix it up. My first ci4 lasted 10 years with no love. I sent it in last summer and they sent me the new model back. It’s probably better to do the preventative maintenance but I’m lazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Don’t do anything... wait till that sucker breaks down and send it back to shimano. 25 bucks for them to fix it up. My first ci4 lasted 10 years with no love. I sent it in last summer and they sent me the new model back. It’s probably better to do the preventative maintenance but I’m lazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I service abu garcia round bait casters. I use grease from my grease gun and motor oil for the bearings, works for me. Spinning reels i use till they die. Ive never had a spinning reel hold up to 1/10 of what a abu can take. Seems like a good year of fishing i will trash atleast one spinning reel but get my moneys worth.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I always use my new reels for a season. Dismantle them in the winter and remove any grease with mineral spirits. Add a couple drops of oil till next winter and wash with warm water in between when they get dirty.


----------



## TheSmack (Feb 7, 2017)

The best stuff I’ve found and use on a lot of things is from B’laster. MultiMax synthetic lubricant. 

Only can find it a Walmart. Use it for everything from the reels to hinges. Last a LONG time and is great for corrosion and protection.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Glad to see you back


I show up from time to time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive been using clensoil to lube my reels works great


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Pretty much my Philosophy anymore, so easy to screw up the performance when servicing a reel, especially when messing with the grease/gears.
> 
> I do apply a drop of oil to the handle bearing(s) handle shaft bearings and line roller bearing on a fairly regular basis, though.





Draggin along said:


> Thumbs up to the above. If you go to youtube, the areas and methods to maintain your spinning reel is displayed. I have 2 Ci4s and love them. Have fun.


I'm a tinkerer,have been taking fishing reels and just about anything mechanical apart sense I was a kid.As Draggin said youtube is your friend but you have to wade through the posters to make informed opinions.
Just for reference in the early 2000's I had a transmission go out in a Chevy truck.Got quotes from several shops starting around $2500.00. Thought back when I was a kid of about 10 when I was in an auto parts store with my dad and seeing a tranny rebuild kit on the shelf. Started doing research and decided to take on the project.
I have a few friends that are mechanics that tried to talk me out of it but I've seen the guys in transmission shops and I'd like to think I'm at least as smart as them.
Long story short the trans is still in the truck and if you have the tools don't be intimidated.Just do the research and have at it.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember a buddy recommending WD40 before a trip to the ocean for some surf fishing. A local there said "that's a great idea if you want sand sticking to your reel".


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jeffro said:


> I'm a tinkerer,have been taking fishing reels and just about anything mechanical apart sense I was a kid.As Draggin said youtube is your friend but you have to wade through the posters to make informed opinions.
> Just for reference in the early 2000's I had a transmission go out in a Chevy truck.Got quotes from several shops starting around $2500.00. Thought back when I was a kid of about 10 when I was in an auto parts store with my dad and seeing a tranny rebuild kit on the shelf. Started doing research and decided to take on the project.
> I have a few friends that are mechanics that tried to talk me out of it but I've seen the guys in transmission shops and I'd like to think I'm at least as smart as them.
> Long story short the trans is still in the truck and if you have the tools don't be intimidated.Just do the research and have at it.


I too have repaired everything from Transmissions to Dishwashers to Electrical Boards. You name it.

Them Shimano's, man I can never get them to run better after a degrease and re-lube. Replacing components is one thing, that's usually a straight forward process. Re-lubricating is quite another, that is an art as far as i'm concerned.


----------

